# Boat Pinned in Boulder Creek



## BetweenSwims (Jun 20, 2004)

I took a nasty swim yesterday and my boat got pinned in Elephant butress, right were the blue RPM was last week. It's about .2 miles up from where canon dr. meets canyon road. There's a small island on river right, right next to a constricted drop with a nasty hole at the bottom. The boat is pinned on the rock immediately river right of the drop.

My name is on the hull, but it might be pretty scrapped up. Yes, the name is on the outside. Please don't tell me how stupid that is. I think I realize it by now.

If you recover my GREEN and BLACK INAZONE 220, I will be very grateful. 

Please call me if you find it
Jerry
(303) 885-5964 - cell
(720) 406-5223 - home
I might even be able to scrape up a small reward.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Jerry and I went out this afternoon and retrieved the boat.

A tree-pruning pole clip and a Z-drag made easy work of it.


----------



## BetweenSwims (Jun 20, 2004)

Yeah, easy work because CHEYENNE IS THE MAN! 

Thanks again dude. I seriously owe you one.

Jerry


----------

